# Redefining Quality



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

After my last observation, having used a tbg band set for around 250 shots, I think we, latex maniacs, should start afresh in our understanding of what really makes a quality latex.
My simple observation is that tbg did not loose its shape, it didn't stretch. I don't know how desirable this is, but it does exhibit this characteristic.
It also still lives, and will have a long life span, but this is because it is slow as a train out of fuel and without wheels, trying to climb a mountain while there is another train pulling it backwards.
It does have a very smooth draw though, and I think this is the result of tbg preference to be stretched more than 500%. Maybe it's very slow exactly because I elongate it 500% and not more. 
To give some perspective, I cut a 20/15 taper, active length 15.6cm for a 78cm draw. After using it, I now know that a 14.6cm active length would be more suitable, and I will test this in the weekend.
So, is this characteristic a show of quality? I sincerely wonder if it is.
Has anyone else noticed that tbg doesn't stretch because of use?
I really begun to doubt that Chinese latex is any better guys, but I do hope I am wrong, as Chinese latex is a bit cheaper.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I had certainly noticed that Sanctband stretches permanently a bit over the first ten shots. The mystery green rubber I was trying stretched quite a lot. I've never noticed anything similar with TBG or Tex latex.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

So it wasn't wishful thinking, tbg doesn't get permanently stretched. I wonder if that means anything though. 
I will get 2 meters of it and see what happens, nothing to lose really.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Somebody asked me recently what I thought about all the new Chinese latex and how it seemed to be taking over the scene.
I said that fads come and go and in a year everybody will be back on theraband.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

M.J said:


> Somebody asked me recently what I thought about all the new Chinese latex and how it seemed to be taking over the scene.
> I said that fads come and go and in a year everybody will be back on theraband.


LOOOOOOOL mate!!!!!!!! I really hope Theraband proves to be better than Chinese latex. No specific reason, I just hope it ????


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*TBG has always been a great product..and tho the formula has been changed some..it still is a great preformer of elastic's....I have been using it for well over 3 years.....Just depends on your cut's for the ammo you chose too use....being light target or heavy for hunting....I have always thought if ya get*

*1,000 shots with it ..you are doing good....as the elastic loose's it's strength over some time used.....the sun is the main killer of most band's or tube's*

*for breaking down.......Of course you get a few breaks at the pouch..but you can retie again & keep shootin....just my 2 cents worth here....*

*Just do what works best for you and your shootin..it's all for enjoyment & having a good time........akaOldmiser*


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Theraband is a fantastic brand and they can be trusted for consistency. Long time users will however tell you that the formulation has changed and the new stuff may not be as desirable.

If you like Theraband, that's cool. For others, it may be different characteristics that we want, plus Theraband isn't exactly easy to obtain all over the world. To each his own.

I would wish for there to be lots of brands of slingshot elastic and I would support those manufacturers so they have a chance to improve their formulations and production controls. I am all for choices. I like having alternatives. Elastic is a highly consumable component of this hobby anyway, so anything inexpensive, decent and easily obtainable is good for me YMMV.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ok guys, I forgot to add something. Sumeike is NOT making bands specific for slingshots. How I know? I got my sumeike, and the name on the bands reads....."zailus". After some searching using..... Chinese characters, and talking to some Chinese people, I saw with my own eyes that zailus was the earlier name of sumeike, and they made excersise bands. That's right, excersise bands. 
What I am trying to say, is that we shouldn't fall victim to marketing. A Chinese guy was shooting sumeike, great, that says nothing of their quality. He uses them probably because he has easy access, or, most probably, they are much cheaper overe there in China.
I really don't understand what those elastics do better, with an elastic limit as low as that exhibited by precise and gzk. I just tested gzk 1mm, elongated at about 480%, and after 4-5 pulls, it lost its original length by half centimeter. 
I will definitely get some Theraband and see if my consistency improves. That will be the ultimate test, as I know for a fact that after about 100 shots, I do need to adjust my shooting. If Theraband saves me from this, then I will have a winner! If not.....then it will be a matter of what is cheaper really.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Ultimately, only an objective comparative test using a specially designed electric band draw and release machine would make it possible to ascertain whether Theraband is equal to, or better than Chinese flat band rubber such as the "Precise" brand apparently widely used in China.

My general feeling is that Theraband is probably superior in terms of elasticity, performance, and possibly durability durability depends on a number of factors), but I have not yet tested the newer Theraband rubber with its changed formula.

That said, the ready made bands that came with the "Lock Phoenix" slingshot (see my review posted in this forum) I purchased at Engtaobao are made of very good quality rubber, and it's not Theraband.

It really is a case of finding the right brand and a reliable supplier. On that note, a higher price is no guarantee either, because I once purchased a box of exercise bands with three 100 x 15 cm bands of different thicknesses (red, yellow, light green) for roughly USD 5 at a local supermarket: that stuff was top notch...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

You are right Pebble Shooter, I am just a bit disappointed, that's all. That being said, I "think" I found how precise and gzk work. They just need to be stretched less, less than 500% at least. I tested one bandset at 480% elongation, and it doesn't show such deformation. 
In any case, this 0.75 rubber is dirt cheap, as a mere 14/11 taper is more than enough for 3/8 steel, meaning that a single roll can provide around.....66 bandsets at my draw length ???? I mean, that's definitely value for money.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

A side note about TBG. TBG is all I've ever used and have never had any issues with it. However with this latest batch their quality control has well and truly gone down the drain!! I cut them at a straight 20 mm wide, which gives me 3 pairs with no waste. While attaching a band to the pouch, it just didn't feel right, stretched waaay too easily, so I took a look. Well, BUGGER!!! going from left to right the whole roll is tapered, by time you get to the right hand side it's easily HALF the thickness. With some careful matching I can salvage 2 pairs but the other 40 mm is basically garbage, it's even too thin for band strips!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My most recent order of TBG was off of Ebay . The thickness measure .026 inches which is a very good thickness . It performed well with good longevity . I'm currently playing with Sumelike .70 and .75 mm . I don't know exacty what guys are claiming is better about it . It certainly isn't the longevity . I'm burning through the stuff because the sets don't last very long .  The thera gold and .03 natural latex are not leaving me any time soon .


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

@Treefork
Sumeike especially, is just excersise bands, definitely not specifically made for slingshots. 
I cant find 0.030 latex here, but tbg I can find easily, so I will be trying a few sets.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

TBG was also designed for exercise band and not specifically for slingshots .


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

treefork said:


> TBG was also designed for exercise band and not specifically for slingshots .


Oh, I know, but the main argument in favour of the Chinese latex, is that the Chinese are making it specifically for our use. I believe that precise does indeed make it specifically for slingshots though.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Treefork, I forgot to ask, how much life are you getting out of the 0.7 and 0.75 sumeike?


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

skropi said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > TBG was also designed for exercise band and not specifically for slingshots .
> ...


As much as we would hope for it, bands are not likely to be made by manufacturers that are exclusive start-ups for slingshots. Bands such as Precise or Sumeike are more likely OEM and made by manufacturers who would probably usually focus on exercise elastic.

The so called elastic for slingshots are simply branded and probably tweaked according to a B2B customer's specifications. Also we shouldn't assume only one manfacturer as a B2B client can engage multiple manufacturers to produce OEM for their brand.

It shouldn't surprise us that Sumeike is also an exercise band. Having said that, it shouldn't surprise us either if quality varies from batch to batch.

Every elastic we use is probably repurposed to some extent. I think Pebbleshooter summarised it well, we shoot what is available. We should just look for a stable reliable source at a price point that is acceptable to us and just enjoy it however long it lasts.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Had a test drive with gzk 0.72, I don't have a complete opinion yet, just took 2-3 shots to check draw weight. Well, they are very smooth, they remind me a lot of tbg in smoothness. 
Further tests will reveal the truth! 
Oh, having decent pouches helps a ton too! I can't put down the warrior roo pouches I got, and the bigger, Apache made of calfskin is also very nice!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Had a test drive with gzk 0.72, I don't have a complete opinion yet, just took 2-3 shots to check draw weight. Well, they are very smooth, they remind me a lot of tbg in smoothness. 
Further tests will reveal the truth! 
Oh, having decent pouches helps a ton too! I can't put down the warrior roo pouches I got, and the bigger, Apache made of calfskin is also very nice!


----------



## Aza (May 22, 2019)

I use Sumeike all the time. It may have originally been designed as an exercise band but that's all theraband is, an exercise band. Sumeike hits way harder than theraband gold and performs a lot better. The only thing I use theraband for is to tie my bands with. It's slow, weak and the new formula is garbage


----------

